# Good morning ladies...New to the bike forum and saw ladies



## MarciD (Mar 8, 2014)

I would like to introduce myself. My name is Marci and i live in St. Petersburg, Florida..
My husband and I love riding our bikes. Its the second set of bikes we have owned. Our first were schwinns and we now have Trek Verve 3s and love them. 
I am originally from Maine (yes I have the accent) and moved lock stock and barrel to Florida 5 years ago and love it, but still do miss Maine a lot. We are retired, still in excellent health and ride about 12 to 15 miles two to three times a week. It is my chosen workout , but also do the gym and extensive walks..We do something most everyday.. I see the thread isnt very active but would love to hear from ya'll..;o)


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Welcome, Marci. I'll bet the weather in FL is a heck of a lot better in Maine, 'specially this past winter. Glad you're enjoying your bike.


----------



## MarciD (Mar 8, 2014)

I sit here and listen to weather forecast from Maine and cant believe it..They are in the middle of another storm now..Needless to say, I dont talk weather with family and friends from there...Not a good subject...

Bangor, ME Warnings, Watches and Advisories
WINTER STORM WARNING
Warning Issue Date: 550 AM EDT WED MAR 12 2014 
Warning Expiration: 615 PM EDT WED MAR 12 2014 
...WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 2 PM THIS AFTERNOON TO 6 PM EDT THURSDAY... * LOCATIONS...DOWNEAST MAINE. * HAZARD TYPES...HEAVY SNOW...SLEET AND FREEZING RAIN. * SNOW AND SLEET ACCUMULATIONS...8 TO 15 INCHES. * ICE ACCUMULATIONS...AROUND A TENTH OF AN INCH. * TIMING...THIS AFTERNOON THROUGH THURSDAY. * IMPACTS...HIGH IMPACT. HEAVY SNOW AND STRONG WINDS WILL CREATE VERY HAZARDOUS TRAVELING CONDITIONS. OCCASIONAL BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW WILL CAUSE NEAR WHITEOUT CONDITIONS AT TIMES.

No bike riding for Mainers for awhile..
</pre>


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Maine is beautiful, tho. Just not a great place to bike ride in the winter.


----------



## Lindy B. (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi Marci! I'm glad someone finally posted on the women's forum, it does seem kind of like a ghost town most days! 

I'm Lindy, from Tucson. We also have great weather for riding year around, though I have to be up and out on my bike at sunrise in the summers if I want to get a ride in before it gets too hot. I've only been riding since May 2013 and LOVE it! Started on a hybrid then upgraded to a road bike in October. I try and ride 3 times a week, but still have to work and it seems like I've been working lots lately. blech. Can't wait to retire in about 12-15 years. 

My husband is an avid rider and we just purchased a tandem a couple weeks ago, going to take it out tomorrow for our "inaugural ride". 

I have friends in the midwest and also the east and I just try not to mention the weather. We've had an exceptionally warm winter, 70's and 80's most days. Wish it would have gotten a bit colder though, haven't used the fireplace even once. But, you just can't beat it for riding! 

I hope to ride a metric century before my 50th birthday in May then do a century by my 51st b-day the next year! 

Happy riding!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Lindy B. said:


> I have friends in the midwest and also the east and I just try not to mention the weather. We've had an exceptionally warm winter, 70's and 80's most days. Wish it would have gotten a bit colder though, haven't used the fireplace even once. But, you just can't beat it for riding!


^^^this. I'm in Southern California.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm in Canada, this weather sucks! The best I can get a an hour on the trainer on my deck. Just not the same on a trainer.


----------

